# Which Exhaust Poll?



## s2gtr (Jun 30, 2001)

Time to replace my HKS Super Drager  

What should I replace it with? Suggestions please  

Car is R33 GT-R 

Dave.


----------



## GTRNICK (Apr 29, 2005)

I have a veilside titanium, its light weight and sounds/looks amazing.


----------



## Lamb (Sep 25, 2003)

Top Secret titanium jobbie..........hmmmmm


----------



## Pulse D (Mar 26, 2005)

My car came from Japan with a HKS Super Dragger fitted. Nice exhaust.

I'm also looking to replace this later in the year. Fitted an Apexi stainless front pipe & a decat but the HKS has two 90 degree bends in it, and i'd like to have something straighter! 

I've heard the Blitz systems are decent . . . . .


----------



## m6beg (Apr 21, 2003)

*Dave*

I have the Lemon at home!

I will take it down to you if you want  
And then you can here the noise. :smokin: :smokin: 

Mick


----------



## Toby Broom (Aug 25, 2003)

Amuse R1000 Titan


----------



## liquidculture (Apr 19, 2004)

Kakimoto


----------



## s2gtr (Jun 30, 2001)

I'll take you upon that Mick  

Regards,

Dave.


----------



## Billbo (Jun 5, 2005)

HKS its sounds awesome when the T78 kicks in and the screamer (wastegate) lets rip


----------



## psd1 (May 15, 2004)

I love my full kakimoto system...looks good and sounds nice too. Not too loud, but you can hear when you wnat it to be heard! :smokin:


----------



## Kez (Sep 14, 2004)

blitz nur spec for me


----------



## liquidculture (Apr 19, 2004)

psd1 said:


> I love my full kakimoto system...looks good and sounds nice too. Not too loud, but you can hear when you wnat it to be heard! :smokin:


Ive had two on different cars and they were loud, maybe because I took the cat out or perhaps a different bore or system


----------



## jb1 (May 1, 2005)

what do people think of the Apexi N1 evolution. I need to replace my Super drager before it drops off, and have found an apexi for sale.


----------



## hadyn200sx (Jun 4, 2003)

Can you get Tanabe Super Medallions for R33s? I've got one fitted to my Supra which replaced the old HKS Dragger. Individual look and makes a very agressive noise but without the boom factor of the blitz nur spec. Heres a few pics of it on my Supe:


----------



## MrRoboto (Oct 26, 2003)

I have an Apex'i N1, only bought it because it was cheap. Didn't make much of a difference from my old Kakimoto, except that it's much louder now.


----------



## R34_GT-t (Oct 29, 2001)

I think Blitz NUR spec too. It's excellent if you want it loud.  

-Elliot


----------



## leeaids (May 8, 2007)

yeah blitz NUR spec on mine sounds good and looks good, very lowd tho


----------



## benW (Feb 25, 2007)

ARC Titanium, it's the one i have, not to loud, nice to cruise with.


----------



## NISMO-GTR (Jan 28, 2006)

Kakimoto:










Sounds amazing


----------



## myline (Dec 10, 2005)

Blitz can be too loud


----------



## myline (Dec 10, 2005)

m6beg said:


> I have the Lemon at home!
> 
> 
> 
> Mick


it's always at Cloudios when I go there


----------



## Lono9885 (Apr 11, 2005)

Apexi GT Spec rocks...in fact apexi exhausts are in general awesome.

Stay away from HKS unless they're full stainless or titanium...all 3 HKS mild steel exhaust I've had have rotted in not time....overpriced tat.


----------



## alex2005 (Jun 14, 2007)

Veilside Evolution Cat back
http://img145.imageshack.us/img145/3546/r322ef8.jpg


----------



## alex2005 (Jun 14, 2007)




----------



## Luckham (Nov 10, 2005)

Lamb said:


> Top Secret titanium jobbie..........hmmmmm


ditto.. [Which sounds absolutely mental over 7K RPM!]


----------



## banzai g (Jan 5, 2007)

Trust titanium !!!


----------



## plumwerks (Dec 15, 2006)

Mines Titanium.


----------



## alternatengine (May 17, 2006)

plumwerks said:


> Mines Titanium.



:bowdown1:


----------



## Zabijak (Jul 9, 2007)

Had a kakimoto and now changed to japspeed


----------



## dipone (Sep 5, 2006)

mine has a invidia SS exhaust they any good or not


----------



## Shakkagts-t (Apr 19, 2007)

HKS Super dragger on the GTR, nice exhaust, abit quiet but still needs de-cated. My GTS-t has a full custom straight through stainless on it that set every alarm off it passes  Trying to get a happy medium with the GTR


----------



## JP_Tuner (May 6, 2004)

HKS High Power on mine. Sounds great and with a decat pipe in place it screams when you play.


----------



## lonewolf (Feb 2, 2007)

Veilside titanium here.


----------



## Jonno1706 (Jan 14, 2008)

Kakimoto (N1 fullmega). Pretty civilised for driving around. Open it up and it sounds unbelievable. Had a Nur Spec, but LOUD all the time got annoying after a while. Got the kakimoto and never looked back.


----------



## Stachi (Jan 26, 2008)

BuddyClub Spec3 for me.. Awesome sound, but somewhat quite.

I like it

Marc


----------



## Hedgehog Dodger (Jul 13, 2004)

liquidculture said:


> Kakimoto


Here Here, best sounding exhaust on the market by far. I have not got one but would deffo change to one.

Excellent noise :smokin:


----------



## Bajie (Dec 13, 2001)

lol

I changed my N1 Full + Dual to a more track friendly kakimoto twin.

If noise is what you want, you can't go wrong with it


----------



## mifn21 (Mar 19, 2007)

My Kakimoto sounds the nuts, quiet while cruising, and a nice note when I floor it - not chav-loud thankfully


----------



## rickwang2000 (Dec 1, 2007)

TRUST PE Ti-R. come with silencer. can't recommend more.. low and loud sound without silencer(it sounds really awsome). with silencer it sounds like factory. perfect for my requirement.


----------



## Fuggles (Jul 3, 2001)

HKS EVO-R. It has a mechanical bung you can operate from within the car


----------



## dipone (Sep 5, 2006)

dipone said:


> mine has a invidia SS exhaust they any good or not


has anyone heard of this make???


----------



## freakazoid3 (Jan 19, 2008)

Kakimoto rules...


----------



## Floyd (Dec 15, 2004)

ARC titanium for me - sounds great and is quiet enough for any trackday. (95db at 3/4 metre).


----------



## johnny_0 (Dec 12, 2003)

Ganador racing titan:thumbsup:


----------



## Madden (Nov 14, 2004)

Im just trying to find a good system now as mine was fallen apart. The Hks slient hi power can only take up to around 650 bhp as its a twin box system. So now I'm stumped on what to get? The problem is i can go for a full drag system but then wont be able to do any track days.

Need help with this


----------



## Kadir (Mar 23, 2008)

Im going to go for Mines Silence VX Pro titan.. :thumbsup:


----------



## GTR13 (Nov 14, 2003)

another vote for the Veilside teardrop titanuim one of the lightest on the market at just over 4kg virtually straight 3 1/2 inch titanium pipe no resonator and still sounds good


----------



## r32SINGH (Jul 29, 2008)

amuse r1 titan!!  man i wish i had the money for one


----------



## Claus-Add (Feb 13, 2009)

Fujitsubo RM-01A are a great system and not too loud either, they are only a couple of decibals up on a stock system but still produce a nice sound.


----------



## TREG (May 20, 2004)

Kadir said:


> Im going to go for Mines Silence VX Pro titan.. :thumbsup:




Any info on this?


----------



## mickk (Feb 12, 2006)

Veilside stainless with twin boxes. Really quiet with no booms, nice for cruising but rowdy enough at the top end. Not that different to the HKS Super Dragger it replaced other than this one won't rot like the HKS did.


----------



## Lith (Oct 5, 2006)

I have a MomoCorsa exhaust on mine - has anyone heard of them?? The car came from Japan with it and I've never seen one on another car and never seen one advertised. Its a really nice system, quite quiet but a really nice note to it and must flow ok.

Also, has anyone tried an Apexi PS Revolution exhaust? They look like they'd be quite trick, seem a bit like an N1 exhaust but have an active silencer in them which hush it up until the exhaust pressure builds and it opens a valve to free things up when needed. Quiet when cruising, meaningful roar when its time for fun


----------



## magoo (Nov 7, 2005)

Ganador titanium


----------



## DazGTR (Dec 5, 2007)

I have a RSR twin silenced 80mm on mine with de-cat,cant tell its running on tickover and sounds standard while cruising but give it some beans and it sounds sweet


----------



## cogtr (Feb 17, 2009)

my car came with a kakimoto but the muffler looks horrible. i addded an apexi front pipe and and some ebay decat(which fit perfect, weird) im thinking about making my own with dual tips or possibly buying a uras ss catback or just going back to hks.


----------



## GT-R Glenn (Nov 9, 2002)

Home made 90mm , seems to work ok .


----------



## erol20 (Jul 2, 2008)

what are your views on the apexi n1 system? i want somthing with plenty of roar. had nur spec r on my old 200sx. that was nice.


----------



## crossy666 (Nov 13, 2007)

If you use the car every day some times you dont want a big sound, it can just drive you nuts


----------



## erol20 (Jul 2, 2008)

my car is only for wkend use, i dnt want chavy loud, jus a nice sporty burble


----------



## bigkev (Mar 2, 2008)

myline said:


> it's always at Cloudios when I go there


ROTFL.... so dated.

i have a custom built system courtesy or torque exhaust in enfield, dead cheap, avg weight, bit too loud really, but its as straight as an arrow (which is all that matters really)

im curious.... other than weight, what do these expensive brand exhasts from HKS, Apexi and alike offer that a normal system from a normal custom exhaust garage have to offer?

Personally id go for something titanium!

kev


----------



## TP_ (Jan 18, 2008)

GTRNICK said:


> I have a veilside titanium, its light weight and sounds/looks amazing.


Ive also got that 3.5" system. With my GT35R turbo it sounds amazing´!


----------



## alaa_sti (Dec 3, 2008)

Kakimoto


----------



## cossie0_4 (Dec 25, 2008)

got a japspeed on mine and its loud but good piece of kit in my opion


----------



## typerchris (May 8, 2007)

cossie0_4 said:


> got a japspeed on mine and its loud but good piece of kit in my opion


Is this a japspeed titanium one??? Do you have any sound clips


----------



## per_cs (May 5, 2009)

Amuse R1 Titan - R35 
very awesome :bowdown1:


----------



## farizio (Aug 6, 2008)

custom Straight Pipe, no cat or muffler.


----------



## Piggaz (Sep 5, 2002)

Just put a Kakimoto Full Mega N1 on my R33 GTR. What a note!!!!. Pretty quiet at idle but once the gates open (GT RS's) god it roars!.


----------



## riga121280 (May 24, 2009)

I ve a nismo weldina ne-1. It sounds nice


----------



## bigkev (Mar 2, 2008)

sorry for the hijack but does anyone have a fujitsuba on an r32?

just curious


kev


----------



## pupsi (Aug 29, 2006)

I've got a full Ganador Titanium from the cat-back, wicked sound, but very loud.


----------



## jaycabs (Nov 16, 2007)

my XS is loud on tickover , luvly burbly and sounds awsome when reved so should sound good when the car is back on the road being driven.

when the warm up process starts with the pfc you can feel the vibration on the floor just behind the exhaust


----------



## greyBnr32 (Aug 29, 2006)

full Ganador Titanium ordered. Should be here in a weeks time. The HKS hypersilent is going to take a nap in the shed for the summer time...lol


----------



## MrGT (Jul 6, 2009)

i have the rs-r ex concept on my r33 with a de-cat and trust down pipes sounds the muts nuts not to noisey either


----------



## iceager (Dec 23, 2004)

Mines VX-Pro II Titanium: Low noice at normal road use, on boost sounds like a motorbike with a twist.


----------



## souroull (Jul 21, 2008)

iceager said:


> Mines VX-Pro II Titanium: Low noice at normal road use, on boost sounds like a motorbike with a twist.


:clap:

does it drone when cruising at any rpm point?


----------



## Asphalt Jet (Oct 20, 2008)

Amuse R1 Titanium no pre silencer, with Titanium Straight pipe, been told it sounds exteremly wicked when leaving

And oh, I think somebody said it was loud once


----------



## bazza1 (Aug 18, 2007)

*Which Exhaust Poll ?*

Can You still buy Kakimoto exhaust & if so where ?


----------



## KM BlackGTR (Mar 17, 2009)

bazza1 said:


> Can You still buy Kakimoto exhaust & if so where ?


RHD Japan. Or I'm sure Matty from Newera could get you one. :thumbsup:


----------



## KM BlackGTR (Mar 17, 2009)

Ordered Trust titanium today.
Another nice toy to look forward to. Hope its quieter than Blitz nur !


----------



## bazza1 (Aug 18, 2007)

*Blitz Exhaust*

What bore size is the Blitz system ? I'm trying to contact R32SINGH as ge has a system I want for my R32 but failing that I'll probably go for a Blitz.


:thumbsup:


Baz


----------



## JoeyZobrist (Apr 15, 2009)

Kez said:


> blitz nur spec for me


same here love the sound when it's idling


----------



## bazza1 (Aug 18, 2007)

I can't get hold of R32SINGH so it looks looks like I'm going to have a go at blitz !


----------



## Austrian GTR (Oct 28, 2008)

Currently running full HKS Hi power silent with the first silencer removed for a better exhaust note 

Amuse R1 Titan would be cool some day :flame:


----------



## KM BlackGTR (Mar 17, 2009)

Austrian GTR said:


> Currently running full HKS Hi power silent with the first silencer removed for a better exhaust note
> 
> Amuse R1 Titan would be cool some day :flame:


Got Amuse R1 Titan on my 33.
When it arrived in June I think it was,Miguel sent me a message saying
that I would laugh at how light it is.
He was right ! its a 1 piece system & I can balance it on 1 finger ! now thats light. Oh & its . . . . quite loud


----------



## Austrian GTR (Oct 28, 2008)

That's cool. How about a sample vid of the exhaust note


----------



## KM BlackGTR (Mar 17, 2009)

Yea I've been meaning to record her going through a couple of local tunnels.
We aren't blessed with many good tunnels round here.
But anyway in spite of my eldest lad nagging me to do a tunnel run. Still not got round to it. She does make some lovely noises when on boost ( howls )
The other problem I would have is being a bit of a dinosaur ( no a big dinosaur ) where down-loading on to this forum is concerned ( not even managed to post up pics yet lol )


----------



## Austrian GTR (Oct 28, 2008)

Then I'd say it's about time for you to learn it 

It's really not that difficult 

Best is to create an account on Image hosting, free photo sharing & video sharing at Photobucket :thumbsup:

It's pretty easy to embed pics and vids from this source on here.


----------



## KM BlackGTR (Mar 17, 2009)

Yea you're right. Is about time:thumbsup:
And Bloody hell I've just managed to open a photobucket account. Don't know why but when tried before, months ago couldn't get it to work. But I have just managed to download a few pics so am now going to try & attach 1
see what happens.


----------



## clarky_gtt (Dec 28, 2006)

just went from a HKS silent hipower to a blitz nur spec. Put's a  on my face


----------



## kannibal (Oct 1, 2010)

got a St.May Catback
love it


----------



## blitzkreig (Apr 26, 2009)

apexi titanium.


----------



## Chris1983 (Dec 10, 2005)

I've got a Trust exhaust on the 32 at the moment, but have an Amuse Titan
R1 on it's way over from Newera. I can't wait.


----------



## mr mugen (Jan 11, 2007)

kakimoto n1 full dual from new era


----------



## FCF DAVE (Oct 1, 2010)

Ganador titanium 90.2db on last track day


----------



## N.I. R32 GTR (Mar 9, 2010)

I'm running a full titanium apex,god damn loud,with two sweet spots on the rev range..ive been told it could be mistaken for a bike sometimes...lol..


----------



## torra (Mar 11, 2008)

Still Go my HKS Duel Super Dreiger in the shed off my old r33....If this Single Trust Custom Drag off my new r32 2.7 isn’t up to scratch then its back to the fab shop and on with the HKS.....WHAT A SOUND!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## trevbwhite (May 15, 2007)

got a blitz nur on mine looking to change it now though as its no fun to cruise along with


----------



## F34RLS (Apr 10, 2011)

Amuse r1000 or get a custom made one:thumbsup:


----------



## g-from-lancs (May 4, 2006)

I have a Departure, anyone heard of em?


----------



## SWYD (May 12, 2008)

Whilst on the subject i have a friend who is selling a Top secret Titanium exhaust off an R32 GTR will it fit an R33 GTR?


----------



## Julio2906 (Mar 18, 2009)

I have a full kakimoto system and love it,not too loud but sounds lovely when giving it the beans


----------



## SWYD (May 12, 2008)

ImageShack® - Online Photo and Video Hosting

heres a pic of the beauty


----------



## SWYD (May 12, 2008)




----------



## SWYD (May 12, 2008)




----------



## Mick-skyline (May 1, 2009)

Blitz Nur Spec FTW





SWYD said:


> Whilst on the subject i have a friend who is selling a Top secret Titanium exhaust off an R32 GTR will it fit an R33 GTR?


id been told they will, but after seeing one having to be cut and rewelded for a hanger arm id have to say no, but it could have just been a shitty place i was in that done it to make a few quid off the lads car.


----------



## trevbwhite (May 15, 2007)

Mick-skyline said:


> Blitz Nur Spec FTW
> 
> 
> 
> ...


nah mate they dont fit


----------



## SWYD (May 12, 2008)

Cheers for the feedback guys. Well if it doesnt fit then it will be available if anyones interested i will post some more pictures.


----------



## trevbwhite (May 15, 2007)

SWYD said:


> Cheers for the feedback guys. Well if it doesnt fit then it will be available if anyones interested i will post some more pictures.


let me know mate im in the market for a new exhaust soon i reckon


----------



## toni619 (Nov 13, 2010)

im using kakimoto regu06&R cat back exhaust+hks front pipe+hks elbows kit
very nice sound XD


----------



## Mosh786 (Aug 7, 2009)

hks hi power for my 32 gtr. selling the ganador titanium - probably weighs 3-5kg! if anyone interested drop me a pm.


----------



## .::TopSky::. (Nov 4, 2010)

Trust Titanium Exhaust, sounds just amazing!
Amuse R100 Titanium and Top Secret Titanium are just as good!


----------



## crazydave3000 (Apr 13, 2011)

Amuse R1000 Titanium are amazing from what I heard


----------



## Jun- (Oct 18, 2010)

R1000 actually weigh more than R1 titan. Any r1000 titan user here? some reviews perhaps?

ARC Ti 100mm = noisy as hell but smooth as hell


----------



## Asphalt Jet (Oct 20, 2008)

Jun- said:


> R1000 actually weigh more than R1 titan. Any r1000 titan user here? some reviews perhaps?
> 
> ARC Ti 100mm = noisy as hell but smooth as hell


I have the AMUSE R1 Titanium tube on my ride with a Titanium straight pipe, a very very wicked note especially with the Okada Coil Packs providing the Fire.


----------



## TEN57 (May 29, 2010)

Kakimoto is the go 85mm and reletively quiet


----------



## John Mathewson (Jun 21, 2011)

Vielside titanium,mmm nice


----------



## Rocketbunny6666 (May 4, 2011)

I have a YMS titanium sounds amazing on full chat


----------



## hudders (Dec 6, 2011)

trevbwhite said:


> got a blitz nur on mine looking to change it now though as its no fun to cruise along with


Have to agree. 

Forget the music or the bluetooth phone ringing........can't hear a bloody thing.:runaway:

Ended up sticking the noise killer insert thingy in the end. Much easier to live with now.

Think i'm getting old :bawling:


----------



## wardiz (Dec 23, 2008)

If you're looking for a 80mm quiet exhaust, Fujitusbo Legalis R is the way to go. Really quiet exhaust and nice sound above 4000 rpm. The Mines VX silent exhaust is extremely quiet as well.
When I say quiet I mean litte more louder than stock exhaust.


----------



## Bardabe (Feb 11, 2012)

I voted Apexi, because their GT Spec, is just amazing, its a little on the loud side, but not like the blitz, I can still use my cellphone with it hahaha

*ninja edit. I also have a old school Nismo exhaust, the one with the Carbon Fiber tip if your interested.


----------



## monkfish (Jul 1, 2009)

hadyn200sx said:


> Can you get Tanabe Super Medallions for R33s? I've got one fitted to my Supra which replaced the old HKS Dragger. Individual look and makes a very agressive noise but without the boom factor of the blitz nur spec. Heres a few pics of it on my Supe:


yep use to have one on my old 33 but i dont think you can still get the stubby tailpipe anymore as its a very old style....looked great though but probably a little to lound for my tastes now.

got a nice nismo system on my 32....not to load but once you giv it some throttle it makes a nice sound.


----------



## ShanGTR3318 (Mar 30, 2012)

Im sure there are plenty of nice systems out there but i have a Mines full titanium exhaust. Really nice sound and looks great too. At idle its not so loud but when the throttle is pushed the sound is amazing right through! 
For me the best part is its sound level, perfect for my liking  oh and quiet light too i've been told


----------



## Glen (Jan 21, 2011)

I run a 4" straight pipe no mufflers. Would love to have a mines or tomei exhaust.


----------



## CID-77 (Sep 30, 2011)

Would the people here using the Ganador Titanium exhaust on an R33 GTR mind sharing their experience on droning and sound when cruising? I'm aiming to make my backseat more habitable than now with my HKS dragger. I love its full and heavy sound but it does drone at certain revs. 

I heard the Ganador Titanium is quiter on low revs than the Dragger, but still sounds rough and powerful under boost. I have an option on a used one atm. 

I run a 600bhp forged block with two 2860-5's.


----------



## waysky (Jan 12, 2010)

I have a blitz nur spec on my 34 gtt but its running a 33gtr engine, nice sound but to loud for me now. thinking about the mines titanium or kakimoto.
would i have to run with a gtt fittment or would there be much modding on 33,34 gtr fitment just rear box.


----------



## johnnyknox (Jan 30, 2008)

I have just ordered a Tomei Ti and if it sounds anything like this on my R32, I will be   

Tomei Ti R34 Gtr - YouTube


----------



## hudders (Dec 6, 2011)

johnnyknox said:


> I have just ordered a Tomei Ti and if it sounds anything like this on my R32, I will be
> 
> Tomei Ti R34 Gtr - YouTube


Wow, that sounds good !!


----------



## HeavyDuty (Apr 27, 2012)

I have what I believe to be an HKS Hi-Power that's 4" + diameter with a punched cat and otherwise mostly stock R33 GTR. I'm in the process of installing a stock cat to see if the droning is reduced a bit. If not, I'll be seeking out a replacement, and I've used HKS on other vehicles with good results.


----------



## nickedclogs (May 14, 2011)

*mines*

mines ti, super understated until you floor it. no drone.


----------



## Kisen (Oct 27, 2012)

I have a hks silent power with a silenced cat bypass its very quite , so I have bought the top secret drag muffler to put on but I think I will keep the silenced cat in , looking forward to a louder nicer sound but hopefully no too loud . My previous gtr had a 4" straight through trust power extreme which was 105db as I found out when they wouldn't let me on croft


----------



## Sidious (Jul 14, 2006)

I have a factory exhaust hooked up to a de-cat silencer box with OEM turbos @ 1 bar boost and Mines map

I have had 4 different exhausts on my R33, for me the standard cat-back is my favourate. Second will be my old HKS priest which I sold recently.


----------



## moonshine (Feb 13, 2012)

Had a large bore twinpipe on my 33 when i bought it ,got a japspeed of mate for buttons,blitz nurespec is what ime buying later in the year


----------



## DINGER B (Jul 8, 2012)

Have. HKS silent hipower... But thinking of going for a blitz nur spec next.


----------



## DarkBlack (Dec 5, 2012)

Kakimoto imho, really nice quality exhausts, but a bit lout


----------



## wraith r32 (Feb 15, 2007)

Got a Kakimoto N1 on my Autech Stagea, sounds awesome


----------



## VideoMonkey (Aug 7, 2011)

About to replace my Apexi Super Megaphone system with the Trust titanium one from page 2 of this thread. Got some exhaust gaskets from Driftworks but should any sort of exhaust sealant paste be used too? Can't seem to find any info on this anywhere!


----------



## jimjam92 (Dec 19, 2016)

Had a Kakimoto System on the R32 GTR. Currently have a Blitz Nur Spec R on the Supra


----------



## Crick (Jun 15, 2014)

Blitz Nur Spec R on my Stagea 

Positive - good volume and nice finish

Negative - terrible fit : 

Rear hangers both too long and not angled which pushed the rear box off centre so far, part of the bumper cut out had to be trimmed to clear. Next hanger forward missing. Strange bend in the pipework for no obvious reason meant there was a low point that hit on speedbumps. 

Big thanks to Abbey Motorsport and Will who remade the rear hangers, added one where there wasn't one, cut the section with the bend out and turned it so the low point was a lot higher and added a short piece so the tail pipe exited correctly 

Thanks guys 
Darren


----------



## sh3lldon (Nov 11, 2017)

I currently have an HKS Super Turbo Catback system well built and great look and fitment JASMA cert so very quiet at low revs around town and really opens up when going. 

I am now changing for Tomei system with HKS Sports Cat will be an increase in noise but hoping for a slight performance gain also


----------



## dr32 (Dec 8, 2018)

Recently swapped my mines for the tomei titanium,it’s soo good,loud as hell and just a great sound,can see why there so popular


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

